# how can I create a parallel port(lp0) in /dev via devfs?

## hsien110

I use the 1.4 and I want to install my HP1120C printer. But I can not find the lp0. I knew my system was used devfs. Could anyone tell me how to create a lp0 for my printer via devfs?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

 *Forums front page wrote:*   

> Installing Gentoo
> 
> If you've finished the install guide, look somewhere else. But if you're still working your way through it, or just need some info before you start your install, this is the place.

 

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

Hi,

Do you have 'Parallel Port Support' enabled in your kernel?

Cheers,

Neil...

----------

## Lockup

having a similar prob here, i have an hp deskjet 500 (from the years of my 386:P, and for some reason it isnt listed in /dev either, and i have the parralel port thing built into the kernel...i also looked for alternatives in /dev and couldnt find anything

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

I noticed I didn't have a /dev/lp0 so I just enabled:

```
<*> Parallel port support

   <*>   PC-style hardware

```

In the kernel and re-compiled. I don't recall making any changes to /etc/devfsd.conf.

----------

## Lockup

checked over and over again, all stuff needed is compiled into kernel, and yet i still dont have any lpX in /dev...

----------

## H-Dragon

i do have a "link to device" icon (0 byte) in my /dev i have p-port enabled in i think it was charakter devices... and pc style + that stuff activated... (check help what you need.) and after i emerged cups and gimp-print , etc. i found my printer in cups.,....  too bad it never prints.... it just works on it 1.9 percent !!!!!!

sucks... huh?

----------

## Lockup

hmm...well after a first reboot after kernel compile it didnt work...this afternoon i recompiled kernel again to add some iptables stuff...and magically the lp0 appeared:)

----------

## zhenlin

From what I know, /dev/lp0 only appears when the printer is powered when the kernel is booting.

----------

